# Spurious charities collecting in Shopping Centers/Malls where Tesco is the anchor.



## fizzelina (10 Jan 2011)

A good few times now I have been at my local Tesco shopping centre and seen a desk and a charity collector there within the centre asking people for donations, yesterday it was for the* "Irish Lung Cancer Foundation"*. Previously it was for *a Downs Syndrome charity*. 

The DS charity was not a registered Irish charity, my brother has DS and I never heard of the charity and even checked with DS Ireland. I also approached the collector who could not show me any documentation and was very shady about the charity registration and where the money given is going
.
Yesterday I was annoyed seeing people give money to yet another "charity" collecting there which does not have a registered charity number. I can't find any record of a Irish Lung Cancer Foundation.

Previously when I phone the Guards over the DS charity collector they were very uninterested and said I'd have to take the matter up with the Tesco manager and I could not get hold of him.

Does anyone else experience these "fake" charities collecting around the country?


----------



## Howitzer (10 Jan 2011)

Just just Tesco, but pretty all supermarkets.

At least the collector didn't try to forcibly pack your bags for you. Those guys really grind my gears.

Make a complaint in writing.


----------



## Bill Struth (10 Jan 2011)

Howitzer said:


> Just just Tesco, but pretty all supermarkets.
> 
> *At least the collector didn't try to forcibly pack your bags for you. Those guys really grind my gears.*
> 
> Make a complaint in writing.


Usually GAA teams collecting money for a 'clubhouse.' (i.e. bar to sell cheap drink to the oul lad members.)


----------



## Leper (10 Jan 2011)

Now Bill, that's nearly pathetic. It is not just GAA clubs that pack shopping bags in supermarkets, I have seen rugby clubs, hockey clubs, swimming clubs, athletic clubs, soccer clubs, in fact every kind of club, well, nearly every kind of club.

I can say that in the case of my own GAA club all monies donated in supermarket collections go to the running of underage sections. And to be fair to the local supermarkets it is the local clubs are allowed to pack groceries.

Nearly forgot, you dont have to contribute if you so wish.


----------



## ajapale (10 Jan 2011)

I think there is a clear distinction between local GAA clubs, Scouts packing bags at the check out and these dubious national chatities no body has ever heard of collecting in Shopping Centers/Malls where Tescos are the anchor tenant.

There was a thread here recently about the aggressive tactics adopted by similar activities of utilities such as SKY and Airtricity.

Im avoiding Tescos because of being accosted at entrance from Airtricity, Sky


----------



## liaconn (11 Jan 2011)

Practically every time I go into Tesco in Rathfarnham on my way home from work there's a pack of kids at every single checkout packing bags to raise money. I have no problem if it's for a charity or a needy case but I am fed up being asked to donate to school trips etc. Rathfarnham is a pretty well heeled area and I don't think most of the local kids are deserving cases. If they were packing bags to raise money for the Simon Community or the VdeP or something, I wouldn't mind. Also they should only be located at some checkouts, not all, as some people find it embarassing to say 'no' and pack their own groceries and should have the option to use a checkout without bag packers.


----------



## NOAH (11 Jan 2011)

write or speak to tesco manager, say you will go elsewhere etc.

noah


----------



## fizzelina (11 Jan 2011)

I have sent a letter to the Manager of the store so will await his response.


----------



## delgirl (11 Jan 2011)

We also have people in our town collecting for 'The Homeless' or 'The Disabled' some other vague cause with a high-vis vest and scratch cards.

The are quite aggressive and stand outside the Post Office door and the largest Newsagent's door and will almost block your way as you come out asking for donations.

I saw the Guards a couple of weeks ago stop their patrol car and move one such collector away from the door of the Newsagents. 

I don't think they're legit and wouldn't give them anything, but why isn't someome, Guards, Council, Charity Regulator, checking to see who they are and what they are collecting for?


----------



## Westgolf (11 Jan 2011)

*charity collections*

In Galway you cant collect anywhere- and I mean anywhere- without being in possession of a permit to collect which is locally issued. The local gardai take exception to the use of a permit granted at the other end of the country and will usually move you on very swiftly 

westgolf


----------



## RMCF (11 Jan 2011)

I don't mind proper charities collecting. It not too much to throw a euro or two into their bucket. 

But like others have said, it the likes of the karate clubs, the cycling clubs or the football teams etc looking for money to fund a trip somewhere that annoys me. If these folk are there its hard to say to a youngster "no I'm not giving you anything young fella/girl cos I don't think you are deserving of it".

I blame the supermarkets for letting 'undeserving' people collect.


----------



## Maximus152 (12 Jan 2011)

I don’t have a problem if they want to pack my bag I just smile and say ta very much...but I never give to anyone collecting for charity anymore. One reason is they usually use open top buckets (instills confidence and transparency) and secondly I have no way of knowing the money is going to where its supposed to. Therefore I usually give a donation to a reputable charity once or twice year and I know where and what its doing (and no it not a few pennies..or rather cents)
M


----------



## Odea (12 Jan 2011)

The buckets are usually placed where my messages need to go...

We get www.sari.ie collecting in my supermarket. All the collectors are coloured people...why?


----------



## Bill Struth (12 Jan 2011)

Odea said:


> The buckets are usually placed where my messages need to go...
> 
> We get www.sari.ie collecting in my supermarket. All the collectors are coloured people...why?


 

Most people wouldn't notice which 'colour' they are.


----------



## The_Banker (12 Jan 2011)

I don’t have a problem with people collecting at checkout. But it bugs me that it is kids and they haven’t a clue what they are doing.

Putting a 2 litre carton on milk on top of cakes. Grrrr


----------



## JP1234 (12 Jan 2011)

Complain to Tesco and if it is ignored that they are allowing unregistered charities to collect on their premises, threaten to go to the local press, bad publicity seems to be one of the few things that works!

 The checkout collections do bring in a lot of money, I know someone who organises them for a number of clubs and schools. She said they are told to always ask first if the customer wants help with packing and if they say No then to move to another checkout or simply stand back. I never have a problem with refusing and I don't donate to something I have no interest in. 

The ones that annoy me most are the chaps who regularly set up with a table and chair outside both the post office and credit union which are on the same street collecting for some vague charity in aid of "young men with drink and drug issues" I have complained as have others to the managers of the CU and PO to be met with a "sure they are not on our premises what can we do" attitude. The in your face-ness of Concern collectors would come in a close second


----------



## Caveat (12 Jan 2011)

I simply never donate in the street/in public.

I would certainly never *ever* give a cent to any open bucket merchants.

To be honest I feel like reaching out and _taking money away_ from those who pester me a traffic lights, just as compensation for the annoyance.



> All the collectors are *coloured* people


 
Good God - I thought that phrase went out in about 1974 !


----------



## liaconn (12 Jan 2011)

One of the problems I have with those bag packer collections is that the bucket often seems to be strategically placed so that you can't see the label stating who the collection is for. That really shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## fizzelina (12 Jan 2011)

JP1234 said:


> Complain to Tesco and if it is ignored that they are allowing unregistered charities to collect on their premises, threaten to go to the local press, bad publicity seems to be one of the few things that works!


 
A Letter has been sent by me to the Tesco store manager and I sent a copy of it to the local newspaper also for them to pick up on the story, I totally agree that people should be aware that they are not registered charities and then let them decide whether to donate but at the moment they could well think they are giving to a specific charity with a similar name. I find they always seem to have an unregistered charity with a similar sounding name to a registered well known one. I am going to follow up on this until I get some answers from Tesco.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Jan 2011)

I dont like being accosted by anyone looking for charity. If I wish to donate to charity I will do so in my own time, to a charity of my own choosing. People annoying me at checkouts, on the street, at my front door - get nothing.

In the supermarket I prefer to pack my own goods - I usually try to get a box or use my own bags and I like to pack them myself so I can ensure the weight is not back breaking, and so I can seperate things in a sensible manner.

I have no qualms about telling anyone that I prefer to pack my own goods, or that I am not interested in donating to whatever charity (or pseudo charity) they are jingling buckets under my nose for.

I probably come across as cold and rude to these people but Ive bigger things to worry about than what some randomer in the supermarket thinks of me.


----------



## Tintagel (12 Jan 2011)

Odea said:


> The buckets are usually placed where my messages need to go...
> 
> We get www.sari.ie collecting in my supermarket. All the collectors are coloured people...why?


 

Considering what they are collecting for you would imagine that the collectors would have been of mixed race?


----------



## remey (12 Jan 2011)

Thanks for bringing this to our attn fizzelina. 
Its scandalous if rogue collectors are getting away with this especially in shopping centres where you would imagine they have to be legit, show their permits etc.
Let us know how you get on with Tesco manager.


----------



## Time (12 Jan 2011)

If they don't have a charity number, they are not a charity in my eyes and thus go away and leave me alone.


----------



## AgathaC (12 Jan 2011)

JP1234 said:


> fThe ones that annoy me most are the chaps who regularly set up with a table and chair outside both the post office and credit union which are on the same street collecting for some vague charity


+1. And I agree re the OP, the names on display for these collections often are similar to genuine charity organisations and people may be misled in thinking that they are donating to genuine causes.


----------



## fizzelina (13 Jan 2011)

remey said:


> Let us know how you get on with Tesco manager.


 
How is this for Tesco customer service - the store manager called to my house today! He said they are the anchor tenant but the shopping centre manager gives the collectors permission not Tesco. He has a meeting with the shopping centre manager tmw to show him my letter and raise the concerns. He was very nice, very interested and will be phoning me about how tmw meeting goes.


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2011)

Hi Fizz,

 Ive updated the title to reflect this new informaton.

aj
mod


----------



## PyritePete (14 Jan 2011)

leper said:


> now bill, that's nearly pathetic. It is not just gaa clubs that pack shopping bags in supermarkets, i have seen rugby clubs, hockey clubs, swimming clubs, athletic clubs, soccer clubs, in fact every kind of club, well, nearly every kind of club.
> 
> I can say that in the case of my own gaa club all monies donated in supermarket collections go to the running of underage sections. And to be fair to the local supermarkets it is the local clubs are allowed to pack groceries.
> 
> Nearly forgot, you dont have to contribute if you so wish.


 
+1


----------



## ajapale (14 Jan 2011)

terrontress said:


> One of the biggest gripes I have is with the fragmenting of charitable work. Each charity needs an office, paid staff, publicity, travel expenses etc.



Ive split off this interesting (but off topic) discussion. Fragmentation of effort by multitude of charities

Keep this tesco thread to discuss *spurious* (unknown and unregistered) charities collecting in the precincts of Tesco anchored shopping centres.

aj
moderator


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Jan 2011)

I went into my local Tesco yesterday,right outside the door was a bloke who, as I walked past said "'scuse me love........."...I said "No thank you" and walked on

Coming out he got as far as "Support the figh' against drugs" before I said another polite "no thank you"

I had to back in, again I was asked, polite no in response, I wouldn't expect him to recognise he had already asked me twice but on the way out I found myself walking past, head down pretending to be reading something interesting on my phone.

I don't contribute to these charities but it was this thread that got me thinking....."the fight against drugs!"..is what charity...exactly?


----------



## fizzelina (24 Jan 2011)

OP here - still no word from the shopping centre manager but I think I will follow up with the Tesco manager again. And also I was in Waterford on Saturday and I saw that the "Wishes Foundation" - not a charity but named to resemble the Make-A-Wish Foundation was collecting in the shopping centre there (not a Tesco anchor tenant) so actually this issue is more widespread - I feel like it is a Joe Duffy show topic!!


----------



## ajapale (6 Feb 2011)

How did you get on with the centre manager?


----------



## Grizzly (10 Feb 2011)

*Tesco Stillorgan Shopping Centre* had girls from the local school collecting at the checkouts, packing bags.  I asked the young girl who she was collecting for and she had to have a look at the side of her bucket to see who she was collecting for. It simply said Help the Homeless.  There was a young man who seemed in charge and I asked him what the name of the charity was and did he have the charity number. His reply was. He said that the woman who is looking after it has gone on her break. Considering that they had only just set up I thought this strange.  Are local schools being targeted by bogus charities to give credibility to what they are doing?
l


----------



## Complainer (10 Feb 2011)

Might be worth ringing up the school and asking for more details.


----------



## Ray_Con (13 Feb 2011)

Bubbly Scot said:


> ....."the fight against drugs!"..is what charity...exactly?


 
The U.S. administration ? 


Seriously though , have to agree with most of the sentiments here. Some of these collectors are really aggressive and cheeky.


----------



## rescue16 (13 Feb 2011)

Complain to tesco head office as you will get more joy there .


----------



## horusd (13 Feb 2011)

> I probably come across as cold and rude to these people but Ive bigger
> things to worry about than what some randomer in the supermarket thinks of me.


 
Lol,I say they love you truthseeker! I don't mind the supermarket one's, but I find the one's on the high streets very pushy.  T'oder day some girl working for an animal  rescue charity stopped me and asked "if i wanted to save a dog's life today".  Now that's a bit too much  of an attempted guilt trip for my liking. Concern do something similar, it's a real turn-off.


----------



## ajapale (13 Feb 2011)

Topic reminder:
Spurious charities collecting in Shopping Centers/Malls where Tesco is the anchor.


----------



## liaconn (17 Feb 2011)

There was a collection outside Tesco in Rathfarnham recently for 'the street children of Calcutta'. Mindful of this thread, I walked on by.


----------



## slave1 (18 Feb 2011)

When I worked in the UK I was employed by a Financial Statistics company who reported on summarised accounts of ALL UK registered charities, their expenses were unbelievable, commission to collectors, unreal overhead charges, trust me guys even with registered, 'above board' charities the amount of your donation that reaches the end cause is less than 20%, in some cases as low as 5%, I never remember the 25% mark being breached, was a very eye-opening experience.


----------

